# Flipperautomat!



## ElFunghi (30. Juni 2002)

Moin,
ich weis zwar net ob das hier rein gehört aba ich wüsste net wo ich sonst Posten sollte. Ich möchte gerne einen Flipperautomaten bauen, allerdings kenn ich die Technik von den Teilen nicht, müsste aba wissen wie sowas im großen und ganzen funktioniert. Also wenn einer davon Ahnung hat oder noch besser eine Website kennt wo die Technik wirklich gut beschrieben ist, bitte Posten!!!

THX
ElFunghi


----------



## Freaky (30. Juni 2002)

ist ja geil !!!

glaube da wirst du pech haben....
wie man die dinger baut oder wo man anleitungen her bekommt wird es nicht geben.
ist ja so als wenn du fragst wie man ein auto baut usw....

     


mfg 
freaky



glaube auch nicht das das so ganz ernst gemeint war oder ??


edit:
man lernt ja nie aus..


----------



## Vitalis (30. Juni 2002)

hehe, schau mal hier:

http://www.flipper.de/manuals1.htm

Vielleicht ist da was dabei


----------



## ElFunghi (1. Juli 2002)

hm , jo sowas in der Art suche ich. Wär nur noch besser wenns im Netz stehn würde, weil ich ja schon genug für die Flipperteile ausgeben würde...

THX
ElFunghi


----------



## Vitalis (3. Juli 2002)

Dein neuer Post wurde bei mir nicht angezeigt, seh ihn erst jetzt..

Hm im INet wird's schwierig..
Vielleicht hilft Dir diese Linksammlung weiter. 

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## ElFunghi (4. Juli 2002)

Hm jo THX,
Dann werd ich mich da heut ersma durch hangeln. Hoffe ich finde was.
THX nochma...


----------

